# Ad Block



## ajaxruby

I've been using the site for quite a while now while having Adblock plus installed. It never has had a hitch. However, today I went to click the search bar and was confronted with a message stating that "A conflict with your ad blocker is interfering with the search box" and that I would need to disable it to make the search work again. Considering this has never been a problem in the past, I can say with a bit of certainty that this is merely WR's way of making sure you activate ads, not some sort of "compatibility issue." I have no idea why WR decided this blatant lie was the best way to go about preventing people from using ad blockers. Please just display a message explaining why blocking ads prevents the site from continuing to run. I for one always will disable mine so long as a website is honest, but this just is not okay.


----------



## nutmeg

I also raised this issue in another thread:
Broken word-lookup field

And I still haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## mkellogg

We are telling the truth.  Look at nutmeg's first post in her other thread.  We tracked the problem down to AdBlock Plus putting the DIV where the ads were supposed to go over top of the search box.  As a result people had trouble searching.

We are now testing to see if that DIV is causing problems. If so, we let you know that AdBlock is causing this and that disabling it fixes the issue.


----------



## nutmeg

There was a period of several days, after I wrote to you and before the message box appeared, that it was working fine.  Whatever you had done at that point seemed to resolve the issue.


----------



## ajaxruby

Ah, thanks for the reply. Sorry for raising a stink.


----------



## pachanguero

WordReference you do know this will drive people away from your site in droves. Breaking up is hard to do.


----------



## monachina

Still happening.  I doubt it is anything AdBlock has done.  I make contributions to helpful websites so that they don't have to resort to advertisements.  So the argument that "that's the only way to bring you this website" is not correct.  At least give us the option to contribute.


----------



## Rumaggi

pachanguero said:


> WordReference you do know this will drive people away from your site in droves. Breaking up is hard to do.



"Pigs get fat, and hogs get slaughtered."


----------



## monachina

This go-around seems to have worked for me:
Adblock Plus • View topic - More websites detecting AdBlock Plus
Check out lewije's Feb. 11, 2016 post and the few following it.

To me this indicates that it is WordReference blocking AdBlock.

I repeat, if WordReference needs to earn a living, come out and be honest about what you need and propose something and let people make a choice on how they want to proceed with you, rather than sneakily blocking an app and trying to blame it on some made up problem.  This world has gotten WAY too crazy and to keep our sanity many of us need to protect ourselves from a CONSTANT barrage of insanity (ads, political rhetoric, threats, whatever).  If WordReference needs to employ the ad mode, then be honest and transparent about it; many of us are fed up with being lied to.


----------



## Stephoto

THANK YOU! This is saving me from lots of headaches (and creepy tracking ads).


----------



## ajaxruby

ajaxruby said:


> Ah, thanks for the reply. Sorry for raising a stink.


Forget I said this, this "incompatible" thing is complete bull.


----------



## alegreviajero

Yes, I have an ad blocker and I won't remove it, even for WR. I remember, that was more than two years ago, why I needed this ad blocker… it has started with all the annoying and noisy adds everywhere on this site that I was consulting daily. Now, you are blocking me because of this ad blocker. You detect my ad blocker and that prevents me for searching on this site. You pretend that it is conflicting with… your advertisings. In the last two years, I blocked more than 2 MILLION advertisings. Do you think I was happy with all these annoying ads pouring down on me… I think you should revise your decision.


----------



## 810senior

Hello. I'm also an user of ad blocker(ad block plus, to be exact) to leave out some annoying ads but I have not thus far bumped into the problem you are facing.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello!

Me too, i am a user of AdBlockPlus with Firefox. I don't have any problems with the use of the dictionary site. I use the dictionaries Español:Synónymos and Spanish-English.


----------



## alegreviajero

This is what I get at the moment I open this site…
It is impossible to insert a word in the box.


----------



## 810senior

I made sure that it is possible for me to look up any dictionary on WordReference in my circumstances, where ad block is working successfully.


----------



## RogerWazup007

WR, stop lying about my ad blocker "interfering with the search box." Ads are the litter of all forms of media that have them. Ad blockers made the internet clean again.

inb4 use another website / it's free / etc.


----------

